# Array immer die Mitte (Nicht trivial)



## 23 (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

man hat ein Array z.B.
[obj1, obj2, obj3, obj4, ... objN]

Wie laufe ich über ein Array von der Mitte bis zum Ende und vom Anfang bis zur Mitte-1?

n = Math.floor(length/2);

Geht dies nur mit 2 Schleifen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## nrg (21. Mai 2011)

du nimmst array.length/2 bzw. array.lenght/2-1  ???:L

edit: also ohne es probiert zu haben, denk ich würd das schon auch in einer gehen aber das ist etwas hässlich. nimm einfach 2


----------



## XHelp (21. Mai 2011)

Hintereinander - ja.
Ansonsten kannst du ja immer 
	
	
	
	





```
mitte+i
```
, 
	
	
	
	





```
mitte-i
```
 machen.
Was genau willst du dadurch erreichen?


----------



## 23 (21. Mai 2011)

Ist für eine Datenstruktur. Ich merke mir im Array IndexObjekte für Knoten in einem Graph.


----------



## Final_Striker (21. Mai 2011)

Nimm einfach zwei Schleifen und gut ist. ;-)


----------

